# Direct Lift



## Tazzz (Sep 26, 2008)

There is a Direct Lift dealer about 1/2 hour drive from me. Can anyone tell me how good these lifts are?


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Apr 17, 2009)

Tazzz said:


> There is a Direct Lift dealer about 1/2 hour drive from me. Can anyone tell me how good these lifts are?



Not sure. The lift must depend on the quality. You can buy good lifts from popular online auto parts dealer.


----------



## yellowvetteman (Apr 29, 2010)

I have had one for about 8 year with no problems.  I have the 7K model and now they start with an 8K model.  If I had to do it again I would get the extended version.


----------

